# Army soap



## karenbeth (May 24, 2013)

Hi all this is my version of camo soap if I manage to add a photo!! I've been playing around with soap for about a month and love it. I have a son in the Australian army, but I've got to say this looks nothing like aussie camo, but the soap feels nice.


----------



## CaraCara (May 24, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Ancel (May 24, 2013)

That's great! Love the softness of the colours


----------



## lsg (May 24, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## sugarnik (May 24, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Rachelmf (May 24, 2013)

It may not look like Australian camo, but it is definitely recognizable as camo.  Very nice!


----------



## newbie (May 24, 2013)

Very cool! What did you use for your coloring? I love the textured look with the flecks. I think it looks better than if the colors had been flat. Your son will be thrilled and I'll bet he's asked to share!


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 24, 2013)

Very awesome looking soap! Great job!


----------



## karenbeth (May 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. The brown is cocoa the green is ground up parsley and the other colour was a small amount of parsley and cinnamon. I'm really keen to play around with whats in the pantry for colouring.


----------



## Aunt Polly (May 24, 2013)

That is beautiful soap!  Love the colors!


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 24, 2013)

I think it's very cool looking. How did you get the parsley to retain its color?


----------



## karenbeth (May 24, 2013)

Don't know!! I read here on this forum to use it for green and this is what happened. I used a lot, about 2 tablespoons in about a pound of soap. What usually happens?


----------



## Lynnz (May 25, 2013)

Soap looks awesome


----------



## kazmi (May 25, 2013)

Your soap is fantastic!  I bet it took a long time to put it together.  Your son will definately appreciate it!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 25, 2013)

karenbeth said:


> Thanks guys. The brown is cocoa the green is ground up parsley and the other colour was a small amount of parsley and cinnamon. I'm really keen to play around with whats in the pantry for colouring.



So did you infuse in oil first or what?  I'm trying infused colors in oil.  As  I write its in the hot water bath.  Wondering if its worth the effort?:eh:

I can tell you anyone of my sons would love that soap. And a couple of my daughters!


----------



## karenbeth (May 25, 2013)

No infusing, just put the parsley in the blender then seived out the big bits. I added it to some oil before I added it at trace. I try to soap cool as I almost always have some honey in my soap. My partner and I are beekeepers so I try to incorporate beeswax, honey, or both in the soap I make. This one had beeswax straight from the hive and a very small amount of honey still in the comb and I didn't want a scorched mess. I try to prevent gel.Same reason-first honey soap was brown after gel. Boy did that give me a surprise. Didn't read the last instruction on the next page. Don't insulate. So maybe preventing gel preserved the colour.


----------



## SueSoap (May 28, 2013)

Very nice color placement.  Lovely soap.


----------



## innerdiva73 (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## bodhi (May 28, 2013)

Wow, stunning.


----------



## Candybee (May 28, 2013)

Love the colors! What a great idea for a soap.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 13, 2013)

Super nice!! I wouldn't have guessed that you got those colors using "natural" colorants...very impressive results :!:


----------

